# A LAWYER WITH A BRIEFCASE



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

A LAWYER WITH A BRIEFCASE CAN STEAL MORE THAN A THOUSAND MEN WITH GUNS.

This is very interesting! I never thought about it this way.

The Lawyers' Party, By Bruce Walker

The Democratic Party has become the Lawyers Party.

Barack Obama is a lawyer. Michelle Obama is a lawyer.

Hillary Clinton is a lawyer. Bill Clinton is a lawyer.

John Edwards is a lawyer. Elizabeth Edwards was a lawyer.

Every Democrat nominee since 1984 went to law school (although Gore
did not graduate).

Every Democrat vice presidential nominee since 1976, except for Lloyd
Bentsen, went to law school.

Look at leaders of the Democrat Party in Congress:

Harry Reid is a lawyer. Nancy Pelosi is a lawyer.

The Republican Party is different.

President Bush is a businessman.

Vice President Cheney is a businessman.

The leaders of the Republican Revolution:

Newt Gingrich was a history professor.

Tom Delay was an exterminator. Dick Armey was an economist.

House Minority Leader Boehner was a plastic manufacturer.

The former Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist is a heart surgeon.

Who was the last Republican president who was a lawyer? Gerald Ford,
who left office 31 years ago and who barely won the Republican
nomination as a sitting president, running against Ronald Reagan in
1976.

The Republican Party is made up of real people doing real work, who
are often the targets of lawyers.

The Democrat Party is made up of lawyers. Democrats mock and scorn men
who create wealth, like Bush and Cheney, or who heal the sick,
likeFrist, or who immerse themselves in history, like Gingrich. The
Lawyers Party sees these sorts of people, who provide goods and
services that people want, as the enemies of America .. And, so we
have seen the procession of official enemies, in the eyes of the
Lawyers Party, grow.

Against whom do Hillary and Obama rail?....Pharmaceutical companies,
oil companies, hospitals, manufacturers, fast food restaurant chains,
large retail businesses, bankers, and anyone producing anything of
value in our nation. This is the natural consequence of viewing
everything through the eyes of lawyers. Lawyers solve problems by
successfully representing their clients, in this case the American
people. Lawyers seek to have new laws passed, they seek to win
lawsuits, they press appellate courts to overturn precedent, and
lawyers always parse language to favor their side.

Confined to the narrow practice of law, that is fine. But it is an
awful way to govern a great nation. When politicians as lawyers begin
to view some Americans as clients and other Americans as opposing
parties, then the role of the legal system in our life becomes
all-consuming. Some Americans become adverse parties of our very
government. We are not all litigants in some vast social class-action
suit. We are citizens of a republic that promises us a great deal of
freedom from laws, from courts, and from lawyers.

Today, we are drowning in laws; we are contorted by judicial
decisions; we are driven to distraction by omnipresent lawyers in all
parts of our once private lives. America has a place for laws and
lawyers, but that place is modest and reasonable, not vast and
unchecked. When the most important decision for our next president is
whom he will appoint to the Supreme Court, the role of lawyers and the
law in America is too big.

When House Democrats sue America in order to hamstring our efforts to
learn what our enemies are planning to do to us, then the role of
litigation in America has become crushing.

Perhaps Americans will understand that change cannot be brought to our
nation by those lawyers who already largely dictate American society
and business. Perhaps Americans will see that hope does not come from
the mouths of lawyers but from personal dreams nourished by hard work.
Perhaps Americans will embrace the truth that more lawyers with more
power will only make our problems worse.

The United States has 5% of the world�s population and 66% of the
world�s lawyers! Tort (Legal) reform legislation has been introduced
in congress several times in the last several years to limit punitive
damages in ridiculous lawsuits such as spilling hot coffee on yourself
and suing the establishment that sold it to you and also to limit
punitive damages in huge medical malpractice lawsuits. This
legislation has continually been blocked from even being voted on by
the Democrat Party. When you see that 97% of the political
contributions from the American Trial Lawyers Association go to the
Democrat Party, then you realize who is responsible for our medical
and product costs being so high!

Please -- DO PASS THIS ON!!!


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Both parties are owned by Banksters and Israel....theres no differnce between parties!
2 sides of the same coin.










Foreign aid To Israel


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Basically, who is the President is really immaterial, as the budget does not come from the President, but from the Congress. And there is a very high correlation between falling deficits and GOP control of the budgetary process. Letting the Democrats control either (or worse, both) chamber will increase the deficits


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

ShineRunner said:


> Basically, who is the President is really immaterial, as the budget does not come from the President, but from the Congress. And there is a very high correlation between falling deficits and GOP control of the budgetary process. Letting the Democrats control either (or worse, both) chamber will increase the deficits


The 2009 Budget is carry over FROM 2008. Its inherited.

I think you missed that un-intentionally.??

Keep at it.
The FED & Wall Street Controls both parties.

Hint: They all Vote FOR Bank Bailouts, War, Israel funding, and Bank bills. And none dare question the Fed.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

This graph shows you that 3/4 of ALL US Foreign Aid, Tens of Millions $$ daily, goes TO Israel and Countries in the Middle East, to be nice TO Israel.

Is this Monica Lewinsky type relationship worth it to us any longer?

We get nothing from Israel but spying and trade secrets stolen from us, not to mention loss of good will across the globe.
Why?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The congress has not put forth a budget since 2008. So in all your wisdom why have they not done this. I hear one party wants to increase taxes plus spending to buy their way out of debt and the other wants to rein in spending and lower taxes to get out of debt. I do listen to both sides and I am for the one's that want to lower taxes and cut spending and keep a more level playing field for small business so they will know how to budget from year to year.

I am not going to argue that both parties have or have not done things that should or should not have been done but ron paul ain't the answer. He has a couple of good ideas and the rest is stuff that is off the wall. Romney wasn't my first choice but Ryan was a good pick for VP. Romney has a good background in business and I hope he will at least get us headed back in the right direction. He will get my vote if for no other reason to get what we have now out of the WH.

If you stay as negative as you have been I will not respond further, which I know want bother you at all. I have a life other than being in a argument with someone that is so negative all the time and knows to much for one and not enough for two. Life is to short!


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

ShineRunner said:


> The congress has not put forth a budget since 2008. So in all your wisdom why have they not done this. .


Its called gridlock.
Half the Fed Budget goes to DOD- Defense (Israel), and illegal wars, nothing has changed since Bush. 
The balance to 22 agencies. Obama had a 2010/2012 Budget.
If you need to see a breakdown, here it is.
http://www.onlineforextrading.com/blog/ ... oken-down/



> I hear one party wants to increase taxes plus spending to buy their way out of debt and the other wants to rein in spending and lower taxes to get out of debt. I do listen to both sides and I am for the one's that want to lower taxes and cut spending and keep a more level playing field for small business so they will know how to budget from year to year.


Republicruds Borrow and spend (Hidden Tax-Inflatoin), and Democrats Tax and spend. 
All support Israel, War and The Fed. So, Theres NO Difference between parties.



> I am not going to argue that both parties have or have not done things that should or should not have been done but ron paul ain't the answer. He has a couple of good ideas and the rest is stuff that is off the wall.


Yea, that Following the Constitution stuff is loony. 
So is Closing 700 Military Overseas Bases, supporting IsraHell, and Ending the Federal Reserve.
All whacky stuff to anyone that doesnt have a high digit IQ or read the Bill of Rights.



> Romney wasn't my first choice but Ryan was a good pick for VP. Romney has a good background in business and I hope he will at least get us headed back in the right direction. He will get my vote if for no other reason to get what we have now out of the WH.


Based on what? That he supported the illegal wars and Bailouts?



> If you stay as negative as you have been I will not respond further, which I know want bother you at all. I have a life other than being in a argument with someone that is so negative all the time and knows to much for one and not enough for two. Life is to short!


The truth is negative now, or did Ryan not vote for Bailouts?


----------

